# Disconnecting the battery



## BradleyShea (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have a guide on how to disconnect the battery on a MK3 TT? If no guide is available would anyone mind explaining it to me or showing me some pictures? Any help is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Just a heads up, the manual says the alarm will go off if you disconnect it and also

The battery should not be disconnected. Several vehicle functions (power windows, for example) will be lost when the battery is disconnected. The functions must be reprogrammed after connecting the battery. To avoid this, the battery should only be disconnected from the vehicle electrical system when it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

KevC said:


> Just a heads up, the manual says the alarm will go off if you disconnect it and also
> 
> The battery should not be disconnected. Several vehicle functions (power windows, for example) will be lost when the battery is disconnected. The functions must be reprogrammed after connecting the battery. To avoid this, the battery should only be disconnected from the vehicle electrical system when it is absolutely necessary.


I heard of few cars that have this warning. 
However how does one: change the battery once its old? 
Or access it properly so you can hotwire it to another car if yours is dead? 

Dont tell me that I have to contact my dealership to do that. O.O*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That warning applys to most modern cars, even the MK1 & if required resets are usually easy to apply.
Just another money maker for Audi. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're changing the battery then use jump leads to attach another battery (usually in another car) to the two terminals under the bonnet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

